# tokay gecko cage size?



## tarantulaperson (Mar 1, 2010)

does anybody know the minimum cage size for a Tokay gecko i have been trying but i can't get a good answer help my gecko is male


----------



## Teal (Mar 1, 2010)

*Is it a full grown male? What size tank do you have it in now? *


----------



## kripp_keeper (Mar 1, 2010)

You can keep one adult in a 12X12X18 terrarium, but really you should do a 18x18x24 or bigger.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 1, 2010)

We have our girl in an 18x18x24 exo-terra and we're going to put our male in with her once he is big and healthy enough to come out of quarantine. There's a lot of space, but they're pretty active.

Cass


----------



## Matt K (Mar 1, 2010)

Most any ready-made reptile habitat with a 18x24 dimension will be great for a pair.  I have had an adult pair in an 18x24x22 and last year moved them into a 24x24x32, which is a little on the big side, but I may add a second female.  I have other Gekko sp. in a 18x18x24 terrarium.


----------



## tarantulaperson (Mar 1, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks thats sounds great but could a tokay gecko live in a 2.5 gal tank


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 1, 2010)

tarantulaperson said:


> thanks thats sounds great but could a tokay gecko live in a 2.5 gal tank


No, that is way to small.


----------



## tarantulaperson (Mar 1, 2010)

but i saw pictures of a pair livivg in a 1 gal jar


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 1, 2010)

tarantulaperson said:


> but i saw pictures of a pair livivg in a 1 gal jar


But I saw pictures of people living in prison.


----------



## tarantulaperson (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry i just wanted to know if it was ok


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 1, 2010)

People already gave you the tank sizes that work best for them. And none of those answers included a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 1, 2010)

When we first got our female, we had her temporarily housed in a 10-gallon on end and she didn't really thrive. When we moved her to the exo-terra, she flourished. She eats like a horse, she's very active...especially during her nightly patrols. She feels it necessary to make her presence known by randomly barking. And in the 10 gallon all she did was hide behind her slab of corkbark and she didn't really eat that much. I can't imagine housing one in a 2.5 gallon. Especially for a pair...these guys are really active. 

Tokays also get rather big, and since yours is a male, he's going to be big. We know someone with a beast of a male tokay, it's probably about as long as a 2.5gallon.

Cass


----------



## Matt K (Mar 2, 2010)

I have heard stories of people trying to raise children in a closet, and the kids did not turn out so well.  Same thing.  If you don't have, can't get, or won't get the appropriate sized housing for your animal, then don't have the animal.


----------



## Herpetologydude (Mar 6, 2010)

tarantulaperson said:


> thanks thats sounds great but could a tokay gecko live in a 2.5 gal tank


I kept a hatchling tokay in a 2.5 gallon temporarily but thats about all they're good for when it comes to Tokays. Go big and early and it'll work out for the best


----------

